# Best oil for my 2001 1.8t



## mk2michal (Sep 26, 2009)

I need some advise on recommended oil for my 1.8t and how often should I do a oil change?


----------



## Bigmoose (Jan 17, 2006)

For the easiest answer I would say synthetic for sure and Castrol Syntec 5w-40 or Mobil 0W-40 for the sake of being easy to find. I have done really well with Shell Rotella T6 5w-40 as well. All are good oils that you can get away with changing every 5-6,000 miles. To really tell how long your oil will last when you change your oil mid drain take a sample and send it out for analysis. Blackstone Laboritories does a great job and it only cost $30. See their link below.

http://www.blackstone-labs.com/


Moose


----------



## mk2michal (Sep 26, 2009)

How about the filter I read OEM large filter passats


----------



## Deadzero2005 (Apr 13, 2006)

mk2michal said:


> How about the filter I read OEM large filter passats


 For an easy find, I have always used PureOne on my 1.8T with no problems, which is a large filter. But now iam trying out Mann filter (Same size as PureOne) to see if there is any difference on the UOA.


----------



## MarkusWolf (Dec 10, 2001)

Oversized Mann filters. Change 5k to 7k depending in driving style.


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

Castrol no longer makes Castrol Syntec. The new formula replacement is Castrol Edge with Syntec Power. It is not available (5w-40) in 502 approved engines

I really dissapointed because i have been useing it the last 80,000 miles and i get it on sale for $28 5 quarts and include oil filter of my choice (just ask) i dont car for the Fram and Knn oil filters.
I really like the purolater oil filters.


----------



## greekspec2 (Apr 16, 2009)

All petrol European VAG cars use the 504.00 spec which is 5W-30 G-052-195-1L Castrol SLX Professional LL03 "aka Castrol Edge Europen Spec" hense why it's made in the EU and comes in litres!
VAG cars in Europe dont use the common NA 502.00 spec because majority of the VAG run on LongLife intervals.My motor BDE 24V was factory filled with 0W-30 503.00 spec 2nd generation which has supreceed to the 504.00


http://www.castrol.com/castrol/iframe.do?categoryId=9033468&contentId=7061486

15000km intervals 0W-30 Castrol Edge European "AKA Castrol SLX Professional LL02"G052183M2
30000km intervals 5W-30 Castrol Edge European "AKA Castrol SLX Professional LL03"G0521951L $7.00 a litre


----------



## daxter1987 (Mar 29, 2011)

The manufacturer recomends an oil that meets the specs: VW 502.00. I stay away from Mobil 1 and Castrol because although they are everywhere they are not as good as they euro synthetics. In Europe they are not even legally considered synthetics. Over here they are because legally a group three based oil is a synthetic...

I recomend Motul 8100 5W40 X-cess.

You can change this oil every 7500 miles with no problem! I like to change it every 5000 because is easy to remember (at 15000, then at 20000, etc). When i take the oil out it still looks kinda new, when I take it a 7500 miles from a customer car it looks good, just a lil tarnished. When I drain mobil1 it looks black and the engine is missing a quart... 

Link: http://www.cheapoilstore.com/english/by_brand/motul/motul_8100_xcess_5w40.html

Good Luck! :thumbup:


----------



## greekspec2 (Apr 16, 2009)

daxter1987 said:


> The manufacturer recomends an oil that meets the specs: VW 502.00. I stay away from Mobil 1 and Castrol because although they are everywhere they are not as good as they euro synthetics. In Europe they are not even legally considered synthetics. Over here they are because legally a group three based oil is a synthetic...
> 
> I recomend Motul 8100 5W40 X-cess.
> 
> ...


opcorn:


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

1.8T...... as far as the best oil, i run this. And let me tell you. all other oils are piss compared to this stuff, 5 degree temp drop on the oil, and you could accually feel the power this oild frees up. But pony up over a 100.00 for one oil change :thumbup



:









SAE 5W-40 Recommended for use in racing or highly modified street engines where an SAE 5W40, 10W30, 10W40 or 15W40 are specified. Commonly used in road racing, drag racing and circle track. Turbo and supercharged approved. Also recommended for early or late model sports cars and hot rods. Excellent choice for dual duty engines used for street and competition use.

$18.80 per bottle


----------



## Deadzero2005 (Apr 13, 2006)

Nitestalkerz said:


> 1.8T...... as far as the best oil, i run this. And let me tell you. all other oils are piss compared to this stuff, 5 degree temp drop on the oil, and you could accually feel the power this oild frees up. But pony up over a 100.00 for one oil change :thumbup


This sounds really familiar....almost along the lines of Royal Purple increasing horsepower and such. Graphs/Research would be awesome when talking about gains :thumbup:

Nobody will pay that much for an oil change unless their car is highly modified. It makes as much sense as having a screen door on a submarine :facepalm:


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

Deadzero2005 said:


> This sounds really familiar....almost along the lines of Royal Purple increasing horsepower and such. Graphs/Research would be awesome when talking about gains :thumbup:
> 
> Nobody will pay that much for an oil change unless their car is highly modified. It makes as much sense as having a screen door on a submarine :facepalm:


Differnce from royal P, and red line is that this stuff is 97% synthetic, unlike the others that are only 23% synthetic. Government only requires 22% to be labeled as full synthetic rest is conv oil based. Thats why the price is so high.


----------



## Jim Garfield (Aug 3, 2011)

MarkusWolf said:


> Oversized Mann filters. Change 5k to 7k depending in driving style.


 Have a part # for the 1.8 oversize Mann filter?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*mann 940/25*

cross referance it. it fits transverse 1.8t's but is tight. brings capacity close to 5 qts..


----------



## EIPtuningR32 (May 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Motul 300V


----------



## Jim Garfield (Aug 3, 2011)

Anyone running ELF/Total syn oil? I have a local distributor selling it for $64 for a 12qt case. They checked the specs and it meets the VW 502.00. and 504.00. requirements.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*good stuff*



Jim Garfield said:


> Anyone running ELF/Total syn oil? I have a local distributor selling it for $64 for a 12qt case. They checked the specs and it meets the VW 502.00. and 504.00. requirements.


 and a great price.


----------



## emily66012 (Jan 7, 2013)

Look in your owners manual and see what Ford says to put in your 2008 1.8t for the tramps that you will see. Go to the store get that oil weight in whatever brand you like or have used in the past.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

emily66012 said:


> Look in your owners manual and see what *Ford* says to put in your 2008 1.8t for the tramps that you will see. Go to the store get that oil weight in whatever brand you like or have used in the past.


Ford?


----------



## Thorzdad (Feb 21, 2006)

BsickPassat said:


> Ford?


No, spam


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*huh*



Thorzdad said:


> No, spam


he is a good source, no spam


----------



## Thorzdad (Feb 21, 2006)

gmikel said:


> he is a good source, no spam


I was referring to emily66012.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Each of our oil service kits are paired up with quality oil that will meet factory spec / Synthetic Oil, Oil filter, and Drain plug - recommended 3-5K intervals



Andy


----------



## VWMech01 (Apr 13, 2005)

ECS is a fantastic resource. I trust them. 

Aside, the Bentley has quite a range of spec to choose from. 

Suddenly (and unnecessarily) it seems, oil has become such a large issue even after these cars have been running for 12-13 years. I ran Castrol GTX 10w-30 (yes, dinosaur remnants) for about 100-120k miles with zero consumption or other problems. Switched to Castrol Edge/Syntec 5w-40 via oil changes at the dealership when my commute dropped with a new job. No problem for another 30-40k miles. 

Now, at 170k, I have some light consumption (.75-1.5 qts/5000-7000 miles...yeah, I'm not religious about changing it anymore). I think it's the turbo 'seals' that are giving me guff now, so it's not the engine proper that is causing the oil loss. It's old & been driven hard for a long time. It's allowed to fail. Haha. (If that is the problem.) 

My last change was to 10w-40 Castrol Edge/Syntec to try to tame some of that consumption. If it doesn't, oh well. I drove the car 6-7 times around the world (equivalent) before it started worrying me. 

All of that being said, ECS's pricing on their kits is great considering it's a one-stop shop with an OEM filter.


----------



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

*What about Amsoil?*

Per the FAQ, Amsoil full SAPS EFM Euro 5w-40 is a really good oil.

I am deciding between the Amsoil and Motul 8100 X-Cess. I recently bought a 97 A4 1.8t so I am trying to decide which oil to run.

Any suggestions or thoughts?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

amsoil doesn't have VW certification

for a longitudinal 1.8t... shell rotella t6 is a stout oil for less than $22 per gallon at walmart


----------



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

BsickPassat said:


> amsoil doesn't have VW certification
> 
> for a longitudinal 1.8t... shell rotella t6 is a stout oil for less than $22 per gallon at walmart


According to Amsoil's website their oil meets that standard: http://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-produ...an-car-formula-5w-40-synthetic-motor-oil-efm/

APPLICATIONS
AMSOIL European Car Formula Synthetic Motor Oil is formulated to meet or exceed the most demanding European specifications. It is recommended for European gasoline and diesel vehicles requiring any of the following performance specifications:

API SN/SM
ACEA A3/B3, A3/B4
BMW LL-01
Mercedes-Benz 229.3, 229.5
Porsche A40
Renault 0710, 0700
*Volkswagen 502.00, 505.00*


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

duped by marketing. 

amsoil uses their "meet or exceed" when they do not get certifications.

find a Vw bulletin that has Amsoil AFL, AEL, and EFM on the approved oil list.


----------



## MidnightG60 (Aug 16, 2004)

BsickPassat said:


> duped by marketing.
> 
> amsoil uses their "meet or exceed" when they do not get certifications.
> 
> find a Vw bulletin that has Amsoil AFL, AEL, and EFM on the approved oil list.


Thanks for the reply. I wouldn't say I was "duped" by marketing, I did notice it said "recommended" applications, that's why I wanted to ask you guys. Based off of what you stated previously, I have now narrowed it down to these two as they are listed in the 1.8t FAQ:

* Shell Rotella T6 5w-40. This is a diesel oil, but can be used in gasoline engines. Pros: Good level of phosphates and zincs. Great price point. Highly ranked at BITOG and most motorcycle forums ( Bikes are hard on oils as are diesels ) Cons: Obviously not tested for VW standards but that really doesn't mean a whole lot these days. Your cars out of warranty so that won't be an issue and it is 
a proven product in the field.

* Motul 8100 X-Cess

Since that Shell is so cheap, I might go with that, although it says above it is not tested for VW standards (like Amsoil), so I will probably go with the Motul. Thoughts? Thanks again for all of the help!

Oh, I was also wondering if this oil would be good in my Saab 9-3 2.0T? They recommend Mobil 
0W40, so I'm guessing it would be a great oil for it as well?


----------



## VWMech01 (Apr 13, 2005)

BsickPassat said:


> duped by marketing.
> 
> amsoil uses their "meet or exceed" when they do not get certifications.
> 
> find a Vw bulletin that has Amsoil AFL, AEL, and EFM on the approved oil list.


http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/

I think the whole discussion on these very specific oils is the collective enthusiast being duped by marketing.


----------



## hgrail (Nov 21, 2002)

I used Amsoil 0W-30 Severe service oil in my Jetta 1.8T for the first 120k miles or so. No problems, mostly 5-7k oil changes except when I was commuting from Ct to Boston. Then I was going to 10k but changing the filter every 5k. I did send the oil out for analysis at 10k once and they told me the oil was fine and I could keep driving it - no thanks..

Guys are right though - if worried about warranty stick with something that is actually certified.

From 140k to 197k (at present) I've been using Mobil 1 0w30 and although consumption seems to be a little higher with the Mobil 1 (0.4-0.7qt every 4k) It's not a big deal and the Mobil 1 is like $25.00 a large can at Walmart which is a kicker. Engine is still the best darn part of that car to this day-


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

hgrail said:


> I used Amsoil 0W-30 Severe service oil in my Jetta 1.8T for the first 120k miles or so. No problems, mostly 5-7k oil changes except when I was commuting from Ct to Boston. Then I was going to 10k but changing the filter every 5k. I did send the oil out for analysis at 10k once and they told me the oil was fine and I could keep driving it - no thanks..
> 
> Guys are right though - if worried about warranty stick with something that is actually certified.
> 
> From 140k to 197k (at present) I've been using Mobil 1 0w30 and although consumption seems to be a little higher with the Mobil 1 (0.4-0.7qt every 4k) It's not a big deal and the Mobil 1 is like $25.00 a large can at Walmart which is a kicker. Engine is still the best darn part of that car to this day-


It is high consumption on Mobil 1 0W30 because it is too thin for that engine!


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> amsoil doesn't have VW certification
> 
> for a longitudinal 1.8t... shell rotella t6 is a stout oil for less than $22 per gallon at walmart


What difference does it make?  RT6 doesn't have VW certification either.  RT6 or Amsoil EFL are both robust oils and would be a good choice if you don't need a certified oil.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Dennis M said:


> What difference does it make?  RT6 doesn't have VW certification either.  RT6 or Amsoil EFL are both robust oils and would be a good choice if you don't need a certified oil.


it's people claiming that Amsoil has VW certification, which it doesn't.


----------



## 02mk4GLI (Apr 12, 2013)

What about 15w-40 rotello t, its a diesel oil, CJ-4 tho.....anyone know anything about this oil? Can i use it on my 2002 1.8t jetta, i have a 57trim turbo installed if that matters!


----------

